# Best MAC foundation for Dry and Pale Skin?



## Cyanide.Candy (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys!

I've been using MAC products for years - mainly pigments and eyeshadows, however I'm a total newb when it comes to their foundations, for some reason I always found them too yellow/dark for my skintone, so I used Lancome, Chanel, Dior etc..

However, I'd really like to get a MAC compact for carrying around, but I don't know where to start!

I have very dry skin (can get flaky at my forehead) and I was thinking of their Moistureblend, however I've read some dreadful reviews of it, so I'm not too sure now..

I always wanted to try their Studio Tech/fix but I'm not sure which would be best for me having dry skin?

Also, onto colour.. I'm extremely pale, do they do any shades lighter than 15? like a 10?

I'm clueless regards NC and NW - if it helps I'm very pale, but with high colouration - i.e redness in my cheeks, I can go very red. I have jet black hair with blue/green eyes. Should I be plumping for NC or NW? 

I know i know, I should be calling into a MAC counter but it's aaages away, so I just wanna get something online.

Any tips guys?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiseki (May 25, 2008)

If you have dry skin, then opt for Studio Tech, beware if you are acne-prone skin, because Tech has a tendency to give people break outs. The palest color you have is NW15, which is probably your undertone from what you've described.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh wow, I didn't know that, so Studio Tech is better suited to Dry skin as opposed to Moistureblend?

Cool! I'll have to check that out instead then so I guess!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2008)

sudio tech is suitable for all skin types, whereas moistureblend is for dry skin types.  if you have visible flakes and tightness, and not just tightness alone, i would suggest you try moistureblend.  sometimes it can be too greasy-looking tho.  if you go with studio tech, its not gonna help moisturize your skin like moistureblend does.

aside from the redness in your cheeks, when you look at your skin, do you see more pink or yellow.  if you see more pink, you'd be nw15 (the lightest nw color).  if you see more yellow, nc15 (the light nc color).  unfortunately mac doesn't make anything lighter than 15.  both of these foundations are available in nc15, but only studio tech is available in nw15.  moistureblend starts at nw20.


----------

